# Work it out :)



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2013)

[/URL]​


----------



## Mark T (Jul 11, 2013)

Hahaha very good


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 11, 2013)

It's a visual RickRoll?!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2013)

robert@fm said:


> It's a visual RickRoll?!



 Hee hee!


----------



## Aoife (Jul 11, 2013)

And thats a song in my head I didn't need to have
Thanks!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2013)

Aoife said:


> And thats a song in my head I didn't need to have
> Thanks!



Mwaahahahaaaa!!!


----------



## David H (Jul 11, 2013)

Good ole 'Rick Ashley' 
(NOT)


----------



## Mark T (Jul 11, 2013)

I have to try work that phrase into an official specification some time...


----------

